# 5 Legs Needed for Bunny Trans: Fredonia,NY-Wise, VA 09/15-16



## terrilepp (Sep 13, 2006)

*Transport Coordinator: TerriEpp at*[email protected]yahoo.ca





*DATES FOR TRANSPORT: 9-15 TO 9-16*
*FROMCITY/STATE:FREDONIA,NY
TO CITY/STATE:WISE, VA*

*PASSENGER (name):CELAENO
BREED:MIXED
AGE:Est.. BD 4-04
GENDER:Male/Buck*
*(MUST be altered in going to a forever home) 
ALTERED:Yes; 6-29-05
SIZE:Medium-Large
WEIGHT:Around 7 lb.
VACCINES:NA
WORMED:NA
HEARTWORM:NA *
*HEALTH CONDITION :Very Good
HOUSEBROKEN:some litterbox training; needs work
CRATE TRAINEDoes well in carrier
OKAY WITH OTHER ANIMALS:Has been around our cats and Labrador Retriever with no problems
GOOD WITH CHILDREN?Yes
ANY BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS:Shy about being taken from hutch but will cooperate
CRATE OPTIONAL/MANDATORY:Carrier is needed at all transport points
CRATE SIZE:Cat carrier will work
CRATE SUPPLIED:Need our carrier returned
REASON FOR TRANSPORT:Adoption
TRAVELINGWITH:Litterbox,litter (oil free aspen shavings)feed, hay, toys, General CareGuide*

*Name ofShelterouble 'D' Ranch-Deband Dale's Home for Wayward Bunnies
City &amp; State:Fredonia, NY
Website:www.double-d-ranch.org
Email:[email protected]
Phone716) 672-5678
Contacteb Olon-West*

*Name of ForeverHome:Clare Jones andFamily
City &amp; State:Wise VA*
*Email:[email protected]
*

*Name of ResponsibleRescueouble 'D' Ranch-Deb andDale's Home for Wayward Bunnies
City &amp; State:Fredonia, NY
*
*Website:www.double-d-ranch.org*
*Email:[email protected]
*
*Phone: (716) 672-5678*
*Contacteb Olon-West*

*Friday, September 15*

*Fredonia, NY-Erie, PA/ 41miles/ 45 minutes/ Time to Be Announced/ FILLED*

*Overnight Needed in Erie, PA: FILLED*

*Saturday, September 16*

*Erie, PA-Meadville, PA/ 41miles/ 45 minutes/ 7:00-7:55/ FILLED: Dawn*

*Meadville, PA-Grove City, PA/43 miles/ 48 minutes/ 7:55-8:55/ NEEDED*

*Grove City, PA-Pittsburgh, PA/59 miles/ 1 hour 6 minutes/ 8:55-10:10/ NEEDED*

*Pittsburgh, PA-Morgantown, WV/79 miles/ 1 hour 22 minutes/ 10:10-11:40/ FILLED:Rachel*

*Morgantown, WV-Clarksburg, WV/41 miles/ 45 minutes/ 11:40-12:35/ FILLED: Rachel*

*Clarksburg, WV-Sutton, WV/ 62miles/ 1 hour 2 minutes/ 12:35-1:45/ FILLED: Rachel*

*Sutton, WV-Beckley, WV/ 80miles/ 1 hour 39 minutes/ 1:45-3:35/ NEEDED*

*Beckley, WV-Bluefield, VA/ 53 miles/ 59 minutes/ 3:35-4:45/ NEEDED*

*Bluefield, VA-Lebanon, VA/ 55miles/ 1 hour 7 minutes/ 4:45-6:05/ NEEDED*

*Lebanon, VA-Wise, VA/ 42 miles/ 50 minutes/ 6:05-7:05/ FILLED: Clare*



​


----------



## Haley (Sep 13, 2006)

Im checking the map to see if we have anyone in that area.

Hopefully we can find some members to help out!

-Haley


----------



## Haley (Sep 13, 2006)

Teri,

Im sending you a pm and email. I contacted Amy, one of our members, andshe might be able to drive from Grove City to Pittsburgh...


----------



## Pipp (Sep 13, 2006)

Where does Jenniblu live? She hasn't been on in ages, but now may be a good time to see how she's doing. 

Any one keeping in touch with her?

sas


----------



## Haley (Sep 14, 2006)

I sent her a pm..we'll see I guess


----------



## JimD (Sep 16, 2006)

I know I'm off the path, but transport and boarding ALWAYS available within a reasonable distance. 
Complete transport (carrier, etc.)and living needs (cage, litter pan, food,TLC, etc.)included! 


`Jim

"Be the one..... with the bun!"
R.R.R. (Rabbit Rescue Rangers)


----------



## binkies (Sep 20, 2006)

OMG! I live in Wise VA!!!!!! A fellow bunny lover right here next to me!


----------

